# 2021 Maintenance Fee Thread



## AtlasRse (Mar 7, 2021)

All ... This is a thread where Users can post about and discuss the "2021 HOA Maintenance Fees" ...

IF you want to see the Historical (year over year) Chart of HOA Maintenance Fees collected for the Resorts, CLICK HERE


----------



## jberndt10 (Mar 28, 2021)

What are the maintenance fees at Wyndham Santa Barbara in Pompano beach? They aren’t listed on the chart, why not?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 28, 2021)

jberndt10 said:


> What are the maintenance fees at Wyndham Santa Barbara in Pompano beach? They aren’t listed on the chart, why not?


The chart is made from people on TUG. Probably nobody on TUG owns at Santa Barbara.


----------



## ausman (Mar 28, 2021)

jberndt10 said:


> What are the maintenance fees at Wyndham Santa Barbara in Pompano beach? They aren’t listed on the chart, why not?



Santa Barbara is listed on the Converted Weeks MF tab. No owner there has updated the figures since 2017 however, as is the case for most converted weeks. 

I'd apply a 3% inflation figure for each year since and get an approximation as to what I'd expect them to be now.


----------

